# Odin vs God Saints



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 6, 2012)

Odin from Marvel vs God Saints.

1. 1 vs 1
2. All of them vs him.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Apr 6, 2012)

Odin likely takes out any one of them individually, but against them all at once he'd lose.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2012)

He losses to Seiya alone.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not fully aware of Odin from Marvel and I am not sure based on what Fang said that Seiya can defeat Odin but can Odin do something about Gemini Aspros!? most likely Odin can survive in the path!


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 6, 2012)

Terrible thread. Once again.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 6, 2012)

Aspros is a god saint now? must've missed that chapter.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm wondering how Pegasus Seiya at his strongest in his Divine Cloth is capable of harming Hades who is well beyond >>>>>>>> Odin, isn't capable of beating a Skyfather level being.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 6, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Terrible thread. Once again.



This right here.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 6, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Aspros is a god saint now? must've missed that chapter.



Sorry my bad, i read the subject wrongly! I thought it was Gold!

Anyway abt Saints with God cloth, am not sure how Ikki would be defeated!


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2012)

Ban Light Hawk Wings.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 6, 2012)

Well the gap between Odin and God saints isn't big. They all have Multi galaxy durability. It's not like I made Goku vs Odin.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2012)

And the gap between Hades and Odin isn't?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Well to be honest I am not sure about Seiya being able to bust galaxies because I really don't remember Seiya's special techniques is nowhere as strong as the Galaxian Explosion! but if he used the blow that was said to be the force of the Big Bang and we don't consider it to be hyperbole then yeah. Well I think Seiya with the God Cloth can survive in outer space it's not big problem thanks to his cloth, but how he would defeat Odin I don't know! Seiya was never able to defeat Hades, Poseidon...etc the only thing he could do was a minor damage to Hades which I think Odin can do as well. 

Also as far as I remember Hades wasn't wearing the Kamui against Seiya but a Surplice, if it was the Kamui I am sure the result might have changed. Also Seiya can be damaged and killed even if he is wearing the God Cloth, The reason I said Ikki is because the guy proved that he can return to be even stronger even if he was turned to dust, Seiya never showed such a feat.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Hades Surplice is his Kamui. So let's recap:

- full mastery of the 7th Sense
- full mastery of the 8th Sense
- a generic punch from Divine Cloth Seiya > concentrated attacks from all 12 Gold Saints focusing their Cosmos just to destroy a small portion of the Wailing Wall can harm Hades; all which greatly exceed multiple Athena Exclamations (equivalent to a focused Big Bang)
- harmed Apollo slightly
- survived repeated attacks from Hades

And Seiya is more powerful then Ikki. Seiya wins.


----------



## Garv (Apr 7, 2012)

Does not Odin can fight against several Celestials?


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck no.

He got his ass kicked by fodder Celestials even when donning the Destroyer armor, and amping himself with the entire Asgardian race sans Thor. He is a strong Skyfather but that's it, the best he did was cut off Arishem's arm, who promptly blasted his ass into oblivion.

Also before that, Odin, Vishnu, and Zeus knew they were a best a minimal threat to the Celestials. He is not on fucking Hades level, period.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2012)

Garv said:


> Does not Odin can fight against several Celestials?


IIRC both the Third & Fourth Host stomped the skyfather pantheon (who had prep and all)


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

Odin eats all their livers with some fava beans and a nice chianti. Odin rapes.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Odin eats a Meteor Fist.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

Gungnir obliterates Meteor Fist.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Let me know when Odin can destroy universes.

Oh wait. No, he can't.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

Odin has a chance if he directs all his power to make this into a mind battle

Odinforce vs cosmo is not gonna end pretty for the asgardian


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

to put it mildly


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

> Hades Surplice is his Kamui. So let's recap:
> 
> - full mastery of the 7th Sense
> - full mastery of the 8th Sense
> ...



First of all Hades Surplice is not a Kamui otherwise it wouldn't be called Kamui, however his body was his original body, so don't mix the two. 

Seiya mastered the 8th sense which allows him to wonder in the world of dead alive which already some of the Gold Saints proved to have. 

You can't prove that a punch from Seiya wearing the Divine Cloth is stronger than the attack that made a whole in the Wailing Wall. Also you can't prove the attack of the Gold Saints were stronger than the Athena Exclamation. You have to remember that the Gold Saints at that time were already did except for few. Also remember that they used the technique not as destructive power but only to create the sun-light. Athena Exclamation force is equal to the force that created the Big Bang which is logically greater than the sun-light. 

Also you can't prove if the Gold Saints can't harm Hades if they used their techniques.

All other Bronze Saints survived Hades' attacks. Seiya is not stronger than Ikki, the only thing that he tried against Hades but it doesn't make him stronger than Ikki who could return after turning to dust, Seiya never returned after such damage. Seiya will beat Ikki he will kill him several hundred times but in the end Ikki will be stronger because the more he revive the stronger he gets. 

Also Seiya can't destroy universe, he may be able to unleash a blow which force is equal to the Big Bang (Maaaaaybe) but that doesn't make him someone who can destroy universes. Just harming Apollo doesn't gives him the power to destroy the universe, in fact Apollo never demonstrated power to destroy the universe. I am not siding with Odin but I am just commenting because you are having wrong assumptions. Also don't forget about the Gold Saints in Episode G they were fighting people who demonstrated destroying planets.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

Odin with sheer power goes around busting galaxies
Impressive, but if destroying whole universes is an option, then sweetie, you win


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> First of all Hades Surplice is not a Kamui otherwise it wouldn't be called Kamui, however his body was his original body, so don't mix the two.



Burden of proof is on you to prove otherwise. He got his real body to fight the Saints, why the hell wouldn't he get his real armor unless you think Hades is a moron who would ignore his Kamui...unless naturally his Surplice is it in the first place.

Therefore: wrong.



> Seiya mastered the 8th sense which allows him to wonder in the world of dead alive which already some of the Gold Saints proved to have.



All of the Gold Saints gained the 8th Sense as well as Lyra Orphree, what's your point here? Because I'm not seeing what your trying to prove with this.



> You can't prove that a punch from Seiya wearing the Divine Cloth is stronger than the attack that made a whole in the Wailing Wall.



Yes I can. Hades > the Wailing Wall. Further enforced when Hades died, both dimensions, and the entire universe of Mekai collapsed and were destroyed upon his death.



> Also you can't prove the attack of the Gold Saints were stronger than the Athena Exclamation. You have to remember that the Gold Saints at that time were already did except for few. Also remember that they used the technique not as destructive power but only to create the sun-light. Athena Exclamation force is equal to the force that created the Big Bang which is logically greater than the sun-light.



Wrong again. The Libra Weapons proved completely ineffective against the Wailing Wall, but they were capable of destroying the Pillars of Atlantis that Poseidon constructed back in his arc. All 12 Gold Saints focused their Cosmos into Aiolos' arrow to destroy a small portion of it. 

Otherwise they would've used Athena Exclamation against it, seeing as how it would've been a smarter option then just having a focused Cosmos attack that's backlash of energy killed them.  You know, like how Shaka with the 8th Sense unlocked and mastered revived himself in Mekai, which is Hell, which Hades completely governs. Which makes it blatantly obvious that the "sunlight" generated Cosmos attack had energies well in excess of any Athena Exclamation attack created which is why none of the Gold Saints survived it.



> Also you can't prove if the Gold Saints can't harm Hades if they used their techniques.



What the fuck? Thanatos one-shotted the Libra, Sagittarius, Aqarius, Virgo, and Leo Cloths with one Cosmos blast. Divine Cloth Seiya one-shotted him, Ikki was constantly put down, and it took Hyoga, Shiryuu, and Shun together with their own Divine Cloths to replicate what Seiya could do against Thanatos to beat Hypnos.



> All other Bronze Saints survived Hades' attacks.





Wrong again. They survived Hades' attack but weren't capable of really damaging him at all. And your just the passage earlier trying to argue if the Gold Saints could harm him with their special techniques? Holy shit your off the wall here.



> Seiya is not stronger than Ikki, the only thing that he tried against Hades but it doesn't make him stronger than Ikki who could return after turning to dust, Seiya never returned after such damage.



What are you talking about man? Seiya was the one who managed out of the five of them to damage his Surplice. Ikki didn't do shit. Seiya > Thanatos on his lonesome with his Divine Cloth. Where as it took 3 Divine Cloth Saints just to beat Hypnos.

What did Ikki do there? Nothing.



> Seiya will beat Ikki he will kill him several hundred times but in the end Ikki will be stronger because the more he revive the stronger he gets.



Nice speculation, but Ikki will never surpass Seiya.



> *snip*



Neat, but still wrong. Hades was harmed by Seiya. Seiya harming Hades >>>>>> anything Odin or Ikki could do.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 7, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Also you can't prove if the Gold Saints can't harm Hades if they used their techniques.
> 
> All other Bronze Saints survived Hades' attacks. Seiya is not stronger than Ikki, the only thing that he tried against Hades but it doesn't make him stronger than Ikki who could return after turning to dust, Seiya never returned after such damage. Seiya will beat Ikki he will kill him several hundred times but in the end Ikki will be stronger because the more he revive the stronger he gets.



The fuck am i reading


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 7, 2012)

Clearly the same gold saints which cloths were oneshoted by one of Hades underlings can harm him with their attacks

Great shounen logic at hand


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

What fools these mortals be


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

> He got his real body to fight the Saints, why the hell wouldn't he get his real armor unless you think Hades is a moron who would ignore his Kamui...unless naturally his Surplice is it in the first place.



Duh, what kind of logic is that! Dear I am not sure if you really did read the original manga, Hypermyth and all things about the cloths but I really assure you that you got it wrong, Saints have cloths, Marines have scales, Specters have Surplice...etc Poseidon was wearing his scale, Athena her cloth, Hades his surplice but it was not the Kamui (The Kamui is another type of armor not the same type as surplice, cloths, scales...etc) and in the original manga Masami Kurumada clearly state its his surplice even when he dedicated page for details of Hades' Surplice. Surplice can't be Kamui, Cloths can't be Kamui, Scales, Soma...etc they are not, they may resemble but they are not the same! so stop giving wrong information for new SS fans here and try to do further research.



> Yes I can. Hades > the Wailing Wall. Further enforced when Hades died, both dimensions, and the entire universe of Mekai collapsed and were destroyed upon his death.



So what!? just because Hades can break the Wailing Wall and the fact Seiya harmed Hades it doesn't mean Gold Saints can't harm Hades like Seiya. 



> Wrong again. The Libra Weapons proved completely ineffective against the Wailing Wall, but they were capable of destroying the Pillars of Atlantis that Poseidon constructed back in his arc. All 12 Gold Saints focused their Cosmos into Aiolos' arrow to destroy a small portion of it.



No you are wrong using this kind of logic! so you are saying just because Seiya scratched Hades he can destroy the Wailing Wall, if you are going by your logic then you have to say Athena's Exclamation force is far weaker than the sun-light which you will not otherwise all your previous posts in other topics would be joke  as I said again the Gold Saints at that time were spirits only (At least Saga, Shura, Camus, Aiolos...etc). 



> Otherwise they would've used Athena Exclamation against it, seeing as how it would've been a smarter option then just having a focused Cosmos attack that's backlash of energy killed them.



What the hell are you talking about!? 7 Gold Saints were already dead! What they did, they used the last bit of their cosmo and burned them to create the sun-light, I am not sure if you have the original Saint Seiya Manga or you are reading a very weak translation! 



> What the fuck? Thanatos one-shotted the Libra, Sagittarius, Aqarius, Virgo, and Leo Cloths with one Cosmos blast. Divine Cloth Seiya one-shotted him, Ikki was constantly put down, and it took Hyoga, Shiryuu, and Shun together with their own Divine Cloths to replicate what Seiya could do against Thanatos to beat Hypnos.



What the hell!!! don't joke around and underestimate the Gold Saints and stop using this kind of logic because you destroying the legend of Saint Seiya  the so called cosmo attack that shattered the Gold cloth couldn't kill Kiki, Marine, Shaina or the Bronze Saints! Just breaking the Gold cloth doesn't mean you killed a Gold Saint! Did you ever read Episode G? did you know the feat that Aiolia, Shaka, Saga, Shura...etc demonstrated! Did you see the fight of Pontos and Aiolia! Aiolia vs Iapetus, Hyperion, Koios. Their opponents were people who could create suns, destroy planets, create their own universe, yet they survived their continuous attack and were able to harm them. The Soma were broken, even though its even stronger than Gold cloth and Surplice and scales even though they were younger at that time. 



> Clearly the same gold saints which cloths were oneshoted by one of Hades underlings can harm him with their attacks
> 
> Great shounen logic at hand



It seems while I was gone, lots of misunderstanding affected SS universe negatively, I wish if Charcan was here to give us all some lessons about logic. Shaka shattered the Phoenix cloth yet he was harmed by Ikki, Saga shattered the Bronze cloths and was harmed by them. Hyperion destroyed the Gold cloth and yet was harmed by Aiolia, Koios...etc harming and destroying the cloth doesn't mean destroying the saint. Aiolos alone unleashed an attack that produces the sun light in Episode G! He defeated Typhoon who scared the hell out of Olympians. 

Guys, SS characters are really strong, but we don't have to use these wrong assumptions or methods to prove they are strong


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

> starts off with first reply about the Hypermyth which isn't even canon, with more goofy non sequiters and red herrings. Then tries to argue Gold Saints (besides Saga) are near the class of the Divine Saints can could pose a threat to him when five Gold Cloths are one shotted by his vastly inferior underling Thanatos.

Yep, just gonna ignore you now in this thread, not worth the time to be wasted with this sort of inanity.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Man, for your knowledge SS Hypermyth is official, ask Masami Kurumada about it! plus would you deny the fact that all humans in the mythological times had the 7th sense or you would ignore just because you don't know about this fact!?  

So the Seiya who can destroy universes can be harmed by Icarus? Icarus can destroy universes as well! LOL!


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

None of which is canon, and I'm really done.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Well according to my knowledge, in this forums years back, if I said Aiolia vs someone without constraints, limits, specefic criteria the members were including all of Aiolia's feats. 

Anyway, I would be glad to see/read about Odin's feats.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> Let me know when Odin can destroy universes.
> 
> Oh wait. No, he can't.



I am still waiting on scans of Hades doing such a thing


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2012)

his Cosmos was maintaining a universe sized dimension and when he died, the entire thing fell apart


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> his Cosmos was maintaining a universe sized dimension and when he died, the entire thing fell apart



some one I respect had to step up and tell me this thanks.  Do you have any info of how big his dimension is Crimson?


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh look, its Heavenly King with his downplaying again.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> Oh look, its Heavenly King with his downplaying again.



oh look, it's fang raging like always. I ask for proof I never down played anything. Seyia beating Odin seems like you're the one down playing yet again


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

>Parroting

Good to know in past threads involving Saint Seiya I've explained things to you just to have you brush them off, including scans like Mu erasing a dimensional rift equivalent to a pocket universe. You know, like Iapetos's own pocket universe (while still heavily mentally sealed by Mnemosyne, the telepath of the Titans) collapsed after his death when fighting Virgo Shaka and Leo Aiolia, or how true Gods can destroy even stars and planets with "less than a thought" just with willpower.

Right.

Keep being frustrated.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> >Parroting
> 
> Good to know in past threads involving Saint Seiya I've explained things to you just to have you brush them off. You know, like Iapetos's own pocket universe (while still heavily mentally sealed by Mnemosyne, the telepath of the Titans) collapsed after his death, or how true Gods can destroy even stars and planets with "less than a thought".
> 
> ...



In the past threads i made I was off on the power levels. All I see you do is rage and cry like a little girl.. Relax your self and stop taken the this to the heart.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

I've never raged but keep thinking that. Unless post scans and proving someone wrong is raging? Then yeah I guess I did.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> I've never raged but keep thinking that. Unless post scans and proving someone wrong is raging? Then yeah I guess I did.



you're doing it right now man


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Not seeing it, seems more like you are by continually posting one liners trying to say otherwise. Now how about a scan of Odin creating a universe filled with multiple dimensions larger then the real one?


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> Not seeing it, seems more like you are by continually posting one liners trying to say otherwise. Now how about a scan of Odin creating a universe filled with multiple dimensions larger then the real one?



You haven't post the scans I asked. yea, you're seeing your self raging at all nice to know man


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 7, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> You haven't post the scans I asked. yea, you're seeing your self raging at all nice to know man



Hades dimension:


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> You haven't post the scans I asked. yea, you're seeing your self raging at all nice to know man



In English now, what are you trying to say? I know its a bait attempt, but I literally have no idea what your doing here.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 7, 2012)

Fang said:


> In English now, what are you trying to say? I know its a bait attempt, but I literally have no idea what your doing here.



dude it's simple.. I said you don't see your self raging. nice to no man.. got it now.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2012)

So in other words, your making things up?

Kay.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

> Good to know in past threads involving Saint Seiya I've explained things to you just to have you brush them off, including scans like Mu erasing a dimensional rift equivalent to a pocket universe. You know, like Iapetos's own pocket universe (while still heavily mentally sealed by Mnemosyne, the telepath of the Titans) collapsed after his death when fighting Virgo Shaka and Leo Aiolia, or how true Gods can destroy even stars and planets with "less than a thought" just with willpower.



But even if you did so, the above isn't useful for you in this topic, because in your reply to me it seems you only cared about Canon! interesting. 



> H. King:
> 
> I am still waiting on scans of Hades doing such a thing



Well I myself being one of the oldest, biggest & most loyal Fans of SS I have to admit, Hades never demonstrated in the manga anything that proves he destroyed a universe physically. However there is an important thing you should know about Saint Seiya, most their attacks are considered strong because of the force behind their special techniques. The force is great but the scale of their attacks are not that big. 

For example, Gemini Saga's "Galaxian Explosion" is said to be able to destroy galaxies and stars, the same statement was repeated several times in SS Universe. They can unleash attacks with the same force of the Big Bang but in smaller scale. The force is equal to actual force required to create big bang, destroy stars, galaxies...etc but in smaller scale. In SS Episode G, Lost Canvas or even the original manga, they attempted few times to prove this, for example Tenma's blow breaking part of the moon Hades created. Hakurei destroying a comet with bare hands...etc 

Hades is someone who obtained the 9th sense, meaning his cosmo is even greater than that of Seiya, Saga, Hakurei...etc and in Saint Seiya if you want to reach the 7th sense you have to have great cosmo, 8th sense you need greater cosmo and 9th sense you need far greater cosmo. 

All Gold Saints obtained the 7th sense, its one of the reasons why they can move at the speed of light or even faster. Some of the Gold Saints alone (like Leo Regulus) unleashed attack that have the force of the Big Bang (Athena Exclamation) and Hades is way stronger than them, that's why Fang assumed Hades can destroy universes. However I will not say he can destroy the universe with his attacks (because it needs very huge scale) but he have the force that equals the force that could destroy the universe. 

Hope this gives you a brief idea, if not please let me know I might give you few more examples to explain the above


----------



## Lord Raizen (Apr 8, 2012)

Really Odin at his strongest is well above Galaxy level, he's been a universal threat before If I recall correctly. At the very least he's pushing High end Galaxy level(i.e clusters upon clusters) at his peak.

None the less, He's no Hades. I was under the impression that he was fighting Gold Saints for some reason.



DarkLordDragon said:


> So what!? just because Hades can break the Wailing Wall and the fact Seiya harmed Hades *it doesn't mean Gold Saints can't harm Hades like Seiya*.



...

You smoke a lot of weed sir.. You need to cut that shit out.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2012)

I just looked at this guy's post and he's trying to talk to ME about canon, but the first thing or one of the first things he references is LC. The most Odin ever did was repair and restore a shit ton of galaxies that was erased/destroyed by his doppelganger, and that was retconned into Odin tapping into Infinity's powers.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

> You smoke a lot of weed sir.. You need to cut that shit out.



This specific statement is even worse than what I posted 



> I just looked at this guy's post and he's trying to talk to ME about canon, but the first thing or one of the first things he references is LC. The most Odin ever did was repair and restore a shit ton of galaxies that was erased/destroyed by his doppelganger, and that was retconned into Odin tapping into Infinity's powers.



Man read your own posts and see how much you are contradicting yourself you replied to me it's not canon then you are using Eps G to prove your point to Heavenly King. While I never debated with you that I will use or not use canon/non-canon! By the way I am supporting your claims about Hades power in proper way or at least in a better method than yours! once again I am telling you, you are destroying the legendary image of Saint Seiya


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2012)

You are making hugely tl ; dr posts assuming I don't know as much about Saint Seiya as you do but I'm capable of actually explaining why it works out. Also your killing your credability:

>says Gold Saints can harm Hades

Yeah, no, seriously done with this thread before I actually get an aneurism from your posts trying to "explain" things.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

If we are including all SS universe! Manigoldo harmed Thanatos, Hakurei harmed Hypnos, you already talked about the Titans being not far weaker than Hades, in fact the Olympians sealed the Titans after a though battle and the Gold Saints harmed them. 12 Gold Saints, some of them can unleash Big Bang force and you are saying they can't put scratch on Hades it's like you are saying Seiya's blow is several thousand times the Big Bang and if you said yes I am afraid you are unintentionally shouting to let people laugh on what you are saying. However if you are not using all of SS Universe, but only the original manga, you can never prove that Hades can destroy universes or Seiya can destroy universes! Have good time proving your claims to Heavenly King


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 8, 2012)

Fang said:


> So in other words, your making things up?
> 
> Kay.







DarkLordDragon said:


> But even if you did so, the above isn't useful for you in this topic, because in your reply to me it seems you only cared about Canon! interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. thanks DarkLordDragon.






Lord Raizen said:


> Really Odin at his strongest is well above Galaxy level, he's been a universal threat before If I recall correctly. At the very least he's pushing High end Galaxy level(i.e clusters upon clusters) at his peak.
> 
> None the less, He's no Hades. I was under the impression that he was fighting Gold Saints for some reason.
> 
> ...



Fang going off topic bringing up Hades out of no where.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 8, 2012)

Fang said:


> I just looked at this guy's post and he's trying to talk to ME about canon, but the first thing or one of the first things he references is LC. The most Odin ever did was repair and restore a shit ton of galaxies that was erased/destroyed by his doppelganger, and that was retconned into Odin tapping into Infinity's powers.



I guess you fought this battle fang

Odin vs Seth (From Journey Into Mystery #513) 






He fought Seth the very power that was giving off from their fight shook the very fabric of the multiverse. Odin was weaken at the time of the fight. anyways, I'll say this he would beat The Gold Saints one by one and if they all fought him at the same time they would have a very hard time beating him.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 8, 2012)

This is God Saints not gold saints.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 8, 2012)

Not arguing for who wins but going off what I saw on this page I'll comment:

Did someone just claim that Gold Saints could hurt Hades?
-He could create a barrier to nerf them to 1/10th their power
-A wall so powerful all 12 GS could not overpower it, they needed a loophole
-He could bring back GS and take away their lives if he wanted
-His super dimension between Hell and Elysium can destroy Gold Cloths unprotected
-His minion Thanatos shattered 5 Gold Cloths and he was fodderised by a God Saint
-Hades was manhandling the powered up God Saints and even overpowered Athena when she was wearing her own Cloth

The fact Hades created/maintained Hell(designed to hold souls since 1,000+ yrs), the super dimension made up of billions of Galaxies+Elysium and that his death caused all of that to be destroyed, proves he's way above Gold Saints. 



> All Gold Saints obtained the 7th sense, its one of the reasons why they can move at the speed of light or even faster. Some of the Gold Saints alone (like Leo Regulus) unleashed attack that have the force of the Big Bang (Athena Exclamation) and Hades is way stronger than them, that's why Fang assumed Hades can destroy universes. However I will not say he can destroy the universe with his attacks (because it needs very huge scale) but he have the force that equals the force that could destroy the universe



LC is not canon, ND contradicts it, Leo Regulus is not the Leo Saint in the previous war, the Gold Saints of ND are different from the LC ones outside Shion and Dohko(Gemini, Vrigo, Pisces, Capricorn, Taurus and Cancer are different characters with different names and appearances in both). You basically admit their attacks have that kind of power but because they focus it onto a single target or area like Goku from Dragonball did against Cell with his planet busting Kamehameha it suddenly is demeaned?Planet busting energy focused to destroy the whole planet or a single person is still planet busting energy. Same for other such attacks including the Athena Exclamation which is a big bang, you know the thing Shaka a Gold Saint came back from via 8th sense to give a message before going back to the Underworld to wait for Athena and begin taking the War to Hades?

Hades dies, his universe dies with him, he showed when he wanted to he could in his weaker body without his Surplice realign all the planets and their moons into one line for his Eclipse(another event that was also undone after he died) but he could still focus that power onto the Divine Saints(in his original body with his Cloth no less) without blowing up the place where his body was sleeping.

If Hades wants to destroy a universe he can, if he wants to focus big bang level power onto a single person or multiple opponents without destroying the room he's in he can via Big Will/9th sense. The whole reason Hades is most likely brought up is because God Saint Seiya injured him, a being who created a universe.

God Saint Seiya injured Hades with a full release of his power, that's vastly more powerful than any Gold Saint attacks or all of them using their strongest attacks at once against Hades including Saga and Kanon using Galaxian explosion. Hades also comments that the other God Saints powers were rising after Seiya got injured.



> He fought Seth the very power that was giving off from their fight shook the very fabric of the multiverse



Healthy Odin vs Galactus= no multiverse shaking, this was a recent fight no less, infact it never happens outside two instances at best in his whole career. Odin is a skyfather, top tier obviously(there are very few stronger like RKT) but something like shaking the multiverse in a fight with another skyfather(amped up Seth if I recall) won't really make him above high Galaxy level(he does not go beyond multi Galaxy so that instance can't be used for making him universal or even multiversal when he does'nt operate such levels), he is a Skyfather not a cubed being, he lost to a version of Galactus that was'nt multiversal or close. That shaking the multiverse feat is just an intimidation tactic being used in vs debates, he can create a dimension of unknown size but not sure if it was comparable to Hade's. Classic Odin would be more powerful than current Odin I suppose.

Regardless Odin>Thanatos or Hypnos atleast, whether he compares to the individual God Saints at the height of their power when they were burning their cosmo intensely against Hades is a different matter.

Summing this post up:
-God Saint Seiya can injure a being of Hades's power
-Galaxy level is do able by Gold Saints who are below Thanatos
-God Saints can fodderise Thanatos levels casually
-Odin is not multiversal or even universal, multi-Galaxy+ easily
-Gold Saints can't hurt Hades, the Wall is proof enough

Odin is pretty much one of the strongest Skyfathers in fiction, him beating the God Saints one on one is possible but God Saints crap over Galaxy level+ too, *he is not winning against all of them and no it would not be a hard fight in scenario 2*.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Tranquil Fury for your reply, I didn't read it all but few parts and I loved what you said, I will read the rest for sure, however there is a point I want to clarify when I said a Gold Saints "Maybe" they can harm Hades if we include all their feats in all SS verses, I just said you can't prove that all GS attacking at the same time can't scratch Hades! (because as I said if we include LC we already saw what happened in the last two chapters) and I also said Seiya if we just only count the original manga never demonstrated that he can physically destroy universes, he might have the force or greater but destroying he never showed such feat. 

Once again thanks for your reply, be sure I am going to read it tonight


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> *snip*



What a shitty reaction image. Best I can give is a 1/10, no more.



> Fang going off topic bringing up Hades out of no where.



Divine Saints only performance in the entire manga is against Hades, who shits on Odin. How is that off-topic? Are you raging so bad now you feel as if their only short performance against an entity that completely supersedes anything Odin has done is "off-topic"? That's really cute.



Tranquil Fury said:


> *-God Saints can fodderise Thanatos levels casually*
> -Odin is not multiversal or even universal, multi-Galaxy+ easily
> -Gold Saints can't hurt Hades, the Wall is proof enough



This is incorrect. It took Shiryuu, Shun, and Hyoga with their Divine Cloths together to beat Hypnos. Seiya was the only one who "fodderized" or one-shotted Thanatos. Which kind of also again proves my point to a certain poster in this thread that Ikki isn't anywhere near Seiya's level when both of them at their strongest.


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 8, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> If we are including all SS universe! Manigoldo harmed Thanatos, Hakurei harmed Hypnos, you already talked about the Titans being not far weaker than Hades, *in fact the Olympians sealed the Titans after a though battle and the Gold Saints harmed them.* 12 Gold Saints, some of them can unleash Big Bang force and you are saying they can't put scratch on Hades it's like you are saying Seiya's blow is several thousand times the Big Bang and if you said yes I am afraid you are unintentionally shouting to let people laugh on what you are saying. However if you are not using all of SS Universe, but only the original manga, you can never prove that Hades can destroy universes or Seiya can destroy universes! Have good time proving your claims to Heavenly King



Saint Sieya Episode G 61

Pontus:



Los dioses que han resucitado en un estado imperfecto sin todo su verdadero poder.

Google:

The gods that have risen in an imperfect state without all of its real power.

Hades >>>>> Athena (Cloth) >> God Saints >>>> Tanathos / Hypnos  >>>>> Titanes in Episode G >>  Gold Saints

Canon in Saint Seiya.

Next Dimension = Canon
Episodio G = Canon
Omega = Canon Anime
The Lost Canvas = No Canon
Hypermyth = No Canon
Gigantomakia = No Canon


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2012)

Titans in their two-sealed forms are as strong if not stronger then minor Gods like Thanatos and Hypnos. And their equal to the Olympians. The performance of two-sealed Hyperion vs Aiolia, two-sealed Iapetos vs Mu, and two-sealed Coeus vs Aiolia heavily reinforces this fact.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 9, 2012)

Fang said:


> Titans in their two-sealed forms are as strong if not stronger then minor Gods like Thanatos and Hypnos. And their equal to the Olympians. The performance of two-sealed Hyperion vs Aiolia, two-sealed Iapetos vs Mu, and two-sealed Coeus vs Aiolia heavily reinforces this fact.



A not-so decent and knowledgeable comic book fan. Seems kind of obsessed with combating MvC tards. But still a dickhead, has a history of holding grudges and making attempts of spite threads against Saint Seiya and Star Wars, though routinely fails at him. Is also a fairly terrible debater. Typically this revolves around his inability to actually debate, constant parroting of one-liners, and try-hard attempts to gain some sort of reputation. None of which has earned him anything but general scorn at this point.

In short: Heavenly King is an ass and a terrible poster.

last edited Today 8:41 am by  TWF


I'll say it again you take the online world to heart a bit to much. You should get out and find a hobby and stop being so mad at people on the internet when they don't agree with you.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Question.

Aren't characters like seiya and shit far, far, almost absurdely, faster than Odin?

Sure, covering the span of our known universe in minutes is impressive, but the bronze saints apparently shit on that with one calc nevermind did.

Something like crossing four hundred and twenty trillion light years in an hour?

For perspective?  Our known universe is something like 93 billion light years.

Would Odin even be able to tag them to have a chance?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

> -His minion Thanatos shattered 5 Gold Cloths and he was fodderised by a God Saint



And he couldn't kill Kiki, Shaina, Marin and other Bronze Saints with his attacks. I am not debating that Thanatos can't break the Gold cloths, he certainly can, but I want to say if we include non-canon feats from different SS manga they can do it, they already did against Titans, Hades (LC)



> The fact Hades created/maintained Hell(designed to hold souls since 1,000+ yrs), the super dimension made up of billions of Galaxies+Elysium and that his death caused all of that to be destroyed, proves he's way above Gold Saints.



Well we can't tell how big is Hades but since mythological times Titans were locked in Tartarus I can say it's quite big, but we can't assume its made up of billions of galaxies, we can't prove that without official statement. I agree Hades is way above Gold Saints, even Thanatos & Hypnos I am not debating that at all. 



> LC is not canon, ND contradicts it, Leo Regulus is not the Leo Saint in the previous war, the Gold Saints of ND are different from the LC ones outside Shion and Dohko(Gemini, Vrigo, Pisces, Capricorn, Taurus and Cancer are different characters with different names and appearances in both).



Thanks for the info, I already know this, as I said earlier I am just assuming if we include them they are capable of feats beyond our wildest imaginations  



> Same for other such attacks including the Athena Exclamation which is a big bang, you know the thing Shaka a Gold Saint came back from via 8th sense to give a message before going back to the Underworld to wait for Athena and begin taking the War to Hades?



Well this is exactly what I mean, but as I said in SS we never saw that they did actually destroy a universe, we can't prove it without the logic we both used, so we are on the same boat.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Question.
> 
> Aren't characters like seiya and shit far, far, almost absurdely, faster than Odin?
> 
> ...



Surfer has impressive speed feats of racing through the universe in similar time frames, and Odin is way beyond him. So the speed difference at most is absolutely minimal and really non-existent. Not that it matters because Divine Cloth Seiya would still beat him.

And is a God Killer.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Surfer raced across the equivalent of... 4500 or so diameters of the universe in an hour?

Or an equivalent fraction within a proportionate timeframe?

We might want to update his profile if that's the case.

We only list him as millions of times faster than light.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually chaos , they crossed that distance in minutes more like , it honestly couldn't have been more then 10 minutes , even less if we take the gold cloth crossing it feat.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Whatever the case, that's mathematically faster by a fuck ton than what's listed next to Odin's speed category on the wiki (which is far faster than what we currently have listed for the surfer).


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 9, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know nothing about Saint Seiya.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2012)

He's raced through universes yeah, in minutes on just on his board. So yeah, at that point the speed difference really is moot. And again, Surfer is a top tier Herald, but still well below a high level Skyfather like Odin who he has attempted to blitz and failed horribly at.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh and also it was mentioned that the distance between prisons in hades covers lightyears , so it's quite a bit bigger then our planet if nothing else .


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 9, 2012)

@Fang - Ok then.

Seriously, our comics profiles are ass.

They don't seem to pander to the stats we actually use, just a bunch of underestimations that pretty much leave me constantly guessing how powerful such and such a character is.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2012)

But for Odin, aside from a few displays of fighting across the universe like vs Set or Seth, he usually more reacts to blitzers then does that sort of thing.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 9, 2012)

If Seiya can beat Odin will it be difficult for him to do so.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 9, 2012)

Healthy Odin vs Galactus= no multiverse shaking, this was a recent fight no less, infact it never happens outside two instances at best in his whole career. Odin is a skyfather, top tier obviously(there are very few stronger like RKT) but something like shaking the multiverse in a fight with another skyfather(amped up Seth if I recall) won't really make him above high Galaxy level(he does not go beyond multi Galaxy so that instance can't be used for making him universal or even multiversal when he does'nt operate such levels), he is a Skyfather not a cubed being, he lost to a version of Galactus that was'nt multiversal or close. That shaking the multiverse feat is just an intimidation tactic being used in vs debates, he can create a dimension of unknown size but not sure if it was comparable to Hade's. Classic Odin would be more powerful than current Odin I suppose.

Regardless Odin>Thanatos or Hypnos atleast, whether he compares to the individual God Saints at the height of their power when they were burning their cosmo intensely against Hades is a different matter.

Summing this post up:
-God Saint Seiya can injure a being of Hades's power
-Galaxy level is do able by Gold Saints who are below Thanatos
-God Saints can fodderise Thanatos levels casually
-Odin is not multiversal or even universal, multi-Galaxy+ easily
-Gold Saints can't hurt Hades, the Wall is proof enough

Odin is pretty much one of the strongest Skyfathers in fiction, him beating the God Saints one on one is possible but God Saints crap over Galaxy level+ too, he is not winning against all of them and no it would not be a hard fight in scenario 2.


Both Galactus and Odin both fought with their minds and after Odin had enough and charger at him and head butted him. It wasn't like they were blasting each other like the battle with Amp Seth. I would put Odin Amp with The Destroyer Armor and absorbed everyone in Asgard and with The Sword of Asgard a beyond Multi Galaxy Level easy at most he would Universal Level. Yes, Classical Odin is more powerful then current. Op should have used Classical Odin then current Odin. Then again This whole topic is off track. All I ask was the Poof that Hades can destroy a Universe that's. I'll agree that in scenario 2 he would loses. Tranquil Fury, Do you think if Classic Odin had The Destroyer Armor and The Sword of Asgard he can have a fighting chance beating all The Gold Saints?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

> You know nothing about Saint Seiya



When I read such comments the only thing that makes me feel better is reading "Newbie" under your name 



Saint Saga said:


> Oh and also it was mentioned that the distance between prisons in hades covers lightyears , so it's quite a bit bigger then our planet if nothing else .



where it was mentioned? I never did read in all my original sources that, not evwn in Kurumada's interviews, care to show me? I might missed great info, thx in advance.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2012)

Odin is a skyfather, and as such has transcended physics, and with it, silly things like Speed
Cosmic awareness will do that for you sometimes

This is a thread of muscle vs muscle

Odin's attacks are at galaxy busting

Are the God Saints > Galaxy Busters?

Yes

So there you go

Unless Odin can pull this into a mind fight, he looses


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 9, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> When I read such comments the only thing that makes me feel better is reading "Newbie" under your name



Because post count matters when it comes to knowledge.

Quality reasoning right here.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 9, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> where it was mentioned? I never did read in all my original sources that, not evwn in Kurumada's interviews, care to show me? I might missed great info, thx in advance.




It was when lune sent seiya to one of the hells (the one with the boiling blood ) and shun cought him with his chains.

Lune commented on how impossible that was since each prison is seperated by lightyears or something to that effect .


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

> Because post count matters when it comes to knowledge.
> 
> Quality reasoning right here.



I don't care about post counts, but if the guy was in this forums since the beginning he would know if I have knowledge about Saint Seiya or not, but him claiming I have no knowledge the only thing that made me feel better he is newbie, for they usually can't appreciate the knowledge of the elders heh! 



> It was when lune sent seiya to one of the hells (the one with the boiling blood ) and shun cought him with his chains.
> 
> Lune commented on how impossible that was since each prison is seperated by lightyears or something to that effect .



Nope he didn't say that, can you show me scans please


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 9, 2012)

Fang said:


> He's raced through universes yeah, in minutes on just on his board. So yeah, at that point the speed difference really is moot. And again, Surfer is a top tier Herald, but still well below a high level Skyfather like Odin who he has attempted to blitz and failed horribly at.



To clarify, how big exactly was this universe?

The way the SS narrative sets things up, Hades' dimension is far bigger than our own universe.

If Surfer raced across just our universe in minutes, he's actually a lot slower. Do you mean a diameter of multiple universes?

Even then unless we can get an estimate as to its actual size, he seems to come out much slower.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 9, 2012)

Just to be clear, do the Saints have feats of surviving attacks that take out galaxies as mere side effects?  I'm not asking if they have techniques that a character says can do that, but if they actually have on panel galactic destruction.

On top of that, they need damage output on a level exceeding that in order to actually harm Odin.

Someone mentioned destroying a universe, which is certainly enough to take out Odin.  Assuming it wasn't just some pocket universe created by someone with an unquantifiable size.

I will say I don't recall Odin having any speed feats on the level of the Saints.  He doesn't actually need them though since he has AoE attacks.


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> It was when lune sent seiya to one of the hells (the one with the boiling blood ) and shun cought him with his chains.
> 
> Lune commented on how impossible that was since each prison is seperated by lightyears or something to that effect .



Lune commented that it was impossible to bring back to Seiya.

Shun commented that the chain can cross light years.



La cadena de Andromeda puede atravesar el espacio para llegar incluso a lejanos confienes situados a varios a?os luz.

Google:

Andromeda chain can cross the space to reach even distant confienes located several light years.

 The creation of Hades 

-Mekai (light years)
-Super Dimension or River Lethe (billions of galaxies)
-Elysium (infinity)


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Surtur said:


> Just to be clear, do the Saints have feats of surviving attacks that take out galaxies as mere side effects?  I'm not asking if they have techniques that a character says can do that, but if they actually have on panel galactic destruction.
> 
> On top of that, they need damage output on a level exceeding that in order to actually harm Odin.
> 
> ...



About that read my & Tranquil's post. I have explained they have the force equal to destructing of stars, galaxies...etc but they didn't do as you asked. However the force is real, and we know that by several incidents in the manga. 

Most Gold Saints can't survive Galaxy Busting attacks, I mean if the full force of the Galaxian Explosion was exposed by Gemini Saga and it was a direct hit against the opponent then most likely most of The Gold Saints would die, the prove is Milo in Hades, Rhadamanthys in Hades, Shura in Eps G. However the upper tier of SS universe can survive such attacks. 

Plus from SS Manga we can't tell how big is underworld in SS world, it was never mentioned, but for sure we know there are stars in that world.

I have wrote many posts describing the cosmo and the force thing. What makes Saint strong is that cosmo is different than Chakra, spirits...etc in SS Universe, you basically can destroy anything in this universe the more you burn your cosmo because its made of the same material, because in SS Universe every human has part of the universe (Cosmo) inside them, they can burn and explode their cosmo to a level of the big bang force. That's why we see Saints demonstrating greater feats the more they burn their cosmo. In SS Universe we also have something called senses, the Olympians already reached the 9th sense/Big Will which is way above 7th sense. There are some characters who is having the 7th sense (eg. Gemini Saga) can unleash attacks is capable of destroying galaxies (The force only but in a small scale)


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Gutts X3 said:


> Lune commented that it was impossible to bring back to Seiya.
> 
> Shun commented that the chain can cross light years.
> 
> ...



This I already know and I knew it was Shun who said that, but I was trying to know based on what Saint Saga said 





> each prison is seperated by lightyears


 which was never stated in the manga  



> The creation of Hades
> 
> -Mekai (light years)
> -Super Dimension or River Lethe (billions of galaxies)
> -Elysium (infinity



First of Meikai = Underworld Makai = Demon World. In Japan they use the word Meikai when they talk about the underworld/Hades/Netherworld. So the River, is in fact part of Meikai, also Elysium part of Meikai, and also the dimension. Plus it was never stated in the original manga how big is Meikai, the river, Elysium so you can't claim the claims you posted above. Let's stick to what real info we have not speculations.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 9, 2012)

Aren't there like 100 billion galaxies in the universe? If that's so then Hades dimension isn't bigger than our universe.


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 9, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Most Gold Saints can't survive Galaxy Busting attacks, I mean if the full force of the Galaxian Explosion was exposed by Gemini Saga and it was a direct hit against the opponent then most likely most of The Gold Saints would die, the prove is Milo in Hades, Rhadamanthys in Hades, Shura in Eps G. However the upper tier of SS universe can survive such attacks.



Ikki survives two Galaxian Explosion in Poseidon, Radamanthys rises without any apparent damage only complaining about the previous attacks. Milo not suffered any damage. Shura was attacked by surprise and had also received Genr?ma?ken. 

Saga is strong but nowhere near the real power of a god.



DarkLordDragon said:


> That's why we see Saints demonstrating greater feats the more they burn their cosmo. In SS Universe we also have something called senses, the Olympians already reached the 9th sense/Big Will which is way above 7th sense. There are some characters who is having the 7th sense (eg. Gemini Saga) can unleash attacks is capable of destroying galaxies (The force only but in a small scale)



Hypermyth is not canon.



> First of Meikai = Underworld Makai = Demon World. In Japan they use the word Meikai when they talk about the underworld/Hades/Netherworld. So the River, is in fact part of Meikai, also Elysium part of Meikai, and also the dimension. Plus it was never stated in the original manga how big is Meikai, the river, Elysium so you can't claim the claims you posted above. Let's stick to what real info we have not speculations.



Shun commented that the chain had to cross light years

That is not so in saint seiya.

Already had placed the image on the super dimension.



Elysium:

En los confines del cual se extiende una pradera interminable.

Google:

At the edge of which extends an endless prairie

---------------------------------------------------

More feats by *Charcan*.



Seiya God Cloth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gold Saints


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 9, 2012)

Gutts X3 said:


> Saga is strong but nowhere near the real power of a god.




You take that back  .


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

> kki survives two Galaxian Explosion in Poseidon



First of all Ikki survived Kanon's Galaxian Explosion which was stated to be even weaker than that of Saga's. Second of all when I ever said no one can survive Galaxian Explosion? read my post again but "Slowly". As for Rhadamanthys, sorry but the reason he died in the original manga was because Kanon sacrificed by blowing up together using the Galaxian Explosion (Kanon wasn't wearing the Gold cloth at that time, yet he killed Rhadamanthys and also killed himself). Again, I never said that they can't survive the Galaxian Explosion. I said Most Gold Saint's can't survive. 



> Milo not suffered any damage.



Milo himself said that if I took the full force of the Galaxian Explosion I will be dead (In Original Manga he said if Mu didn't warn me I will be dead, in anime if it wasn't for Seiya's warning he would be dead) that was a weak Saga after several fights and after losing most of his senses and who was wearing a surplice.  



> Saga is strong but nowhere near the real power of a god.



Did I say otherwise? 



> Shun commented that the chain had to cross light years
> 
> That is not so in saint seiya.
> 
> Already had placed the image on the super dimension.



About Shun I already explained that Lune never stated the lightyears between prisons! So posting this image doesn't answer my first question to Saint Saga. 



> Seiya God Cloth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gold Saints



Did I say the opposite? We all know that God Cloths Saints are stronger than Gold Saints, this is not something new.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2012)

He's bringing up filler now.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Fang said:


> He's bringing up filler now.




What filler you are talking about?


----------



## Surtur (Apr 10, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> About that read my & Tranquil's post. I have explained they have the force equal to destructing of stars, galaxies...etc but they didn't do as you asked. However the force is real, and we know that by several incidents in the manga.



If they never actually destroyed a galaxy, how do we know the force is real?



> However the upper tier of SS universe can survive such attacks.



Yeah, but you just said we don't ever see them destroying stars, etc. so I'm not sure how impressive this is.



> I have wrote many posts describing the cosmo and the force thing. What makes Saint strong is that cosmo is different than Chakra, spirits...etc in SS Universe, you basically can destroy anything in this universe the more you burn your cosmo because its made of the same material, because in SS Universe every human has part of the universe (Cosmo) inside them, they can burn and explode their cosmo to a level of the big bang force. That's why we see Saints demonstrating greater feats the more they burn their cosmo. In SS Universe we also have something called senses, the Olympians already reached the 9th sense/Big Will which is way above 7th sense. There are some characters who is having the 7th sense (eg. Gemini Saga) can unleash attacks is capable of destroying galaxies (The force only but in a small scale)



I get what you are saying, but I still have to wonder where the destroying galaxies comes from if it's never actually happened.  Have they been shown easily destroying planets even?

To use Dragonball Z as an example, we've never seen Goku destroy a planet or even a moon.  Or heck, even a city.  We grant him planet busting status because we've actually seen it done in the series by other characters, and Goku has flat out become more powerful then those characters.

With SS, it sounds like we don't even have any feats of galactic destruction to look back upon and say "Ok, this character didn't galaxy bust, but he's shown to be more powerful then a confirmed galaxy buster" or anything like that.

Just to give an idea of Odin's power output when not even going all out, he took Silver Surfer out with a single blast.  Surfer being someone who can not only survive inside a black hole, but actually fight inside one.  Surfer can survive planet busting energies with ease.  Odin, when not going all out, was messing Thanos up pretty badly.  The reason that is important is because Thanos is more durable then the Surfer is, Thanos having survived being at the center of singularities and full on having his body reality warped and coming out of it just fine.

I'm thinking when it comes to pure durability, Thanos is probably a durable as any of the Saints.  This means Odin will indeed have to exert himself, but he should still be capable of destroying any of them.  That's not even taking into account Odin's mental powers.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe the first thing you should do is ignore him since he's been wrong on everything he's said, or contradictory with what he's talking about when it comes to Saint Seiya? And the upper mid tiers in Saint Seiya being at the galaxy level threat or higher has been confirmed ages ago.

First off, we have seen them destroying planets and stars. Kreios can destroy stars just by setting his Soma on one, Aiolia busted a planet just by flying into it at the speed of light without actively using his speed and said planet was enhanced by a God's Cosmos and Dunamis, Iapetos blew up a star with his willpower while raging at his wife's death indirectly, without touching it.

Aiolia destroyed a star Coeus generated and Hyperion's sun, Shura cut through Kreios' weapon and his armor. Their power is well known.

The upper tiers such as Olympians and Titans can create universes, dimensional rifts with entire clusters of galaxies populated with stars, dimensions larger then the real one. Apollo rebooted the entire universe with a simple hand wave. Hades created a mulch-dimensional universe that dwarfs our own.

Kanon blew up a star system without using any special attacks or techniques and not even possessing the Gemini Gold Cloth. Gemini Gold Saints are galaxy busters, GE hits with the force of multiple exploding galaxies concentrated in a single point.

Shura confirming Saga's power of galaxy busting, Cronos the King of Titans also compliments Saga's destructive power:



Kanon taking out an entire star system just to kill Rhadamanthys: Again without any special attacks or techniques and without the power of his armor, the Gemini Gold Cloth.


*Spoiler*: __ 






[/IMG]




Aries Mu erasing dimensions with said stars and galaxies from Dimensional Iapetos dimensional rifts being created from his attacks, the proper translation even states their mini-universes:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 10, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> First of all Ikki survived Kanon's Galaxian Explosion which was stated to be even weaker than that of Saga's. Second of all when I ever said no one can survive Galaxian Explosion? read my post again but "Slowly". As for Rhadamanthys, sorry but the reason he died in the original manga was because Kanon sacrificed by blowing up together using the Galaxian Explosion (Kanon wasn't wearing the Gold cloth at that time, yet he killed Rhadamanthys and also killed himself). Again, I never said that they can't survive the Galaxian Explosion. I said Most Gold Saint's can't survive.



Ikki just wanted to annoy Kanon.



Luchando en condiciones de igualdad su poder es muy superior al mio... es el vivo retrato de Saga.

Google:

Equal fighting power is far superior to mine ... is the picture of Saga.

A suicide attack should be stronger. When they said they could not survive Galaxian Explosion.




> Milo himself said that if I took the full force of the Galaxian Explosion I will be dead (In Original Manga he said if Mu didn't warn me I will be dead, in anime if it wasn't for Seiya's warning he would be dead) that was a weak Saga after several fights and after losing most of his senses and who was wearing a surplice.





Si Mu no me hubiera advertido hubiera encajado el golpe de lleno.

Google:

If I had not noticed Mu had conceded the full stroke.

Nothing about being killed




> About Shun I already explained that Lune never stated the lightyears between prisons! So posting this image doesn't answer my first question to Saint Saga.



Already had explained.



Fang said:


> Aries Mu erasing dimensions with said stars and galaxies from Dimensional Iapetos dimensional rifts being created from his attacks, the proper translation even states their mini-universes:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Aioria says he can see the universe.

In this translation was a universe


Chronos in Next Dimension is a universe.

Typhoon is larger than the planet.



Saint Saga said:


> You take that back  .



Saga is a boss.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

oh Surtur, the one who said to ignore me probably contradicting himself, why?

He said i am basing my claims on fillers and non-canons yet all he did in his post writing all claims based on Episode G which is not canon but done by Megumu Okada not Masami Kurumada, original story statedby Kurumada himself.

Second, he claimed Kanon destroyed stars in his fight against Rhadamanthys, in fact its the images that appears behind them, like when Pegasus seiya use his Pegasus RyuSeiKen you see Pegasus behind him, Shiryu when he uses Rozan ShoRyuHa you see dragon image behind him, there is no actual dragon behind him.

So Fang, instead of telling Surtur to ignore me and then you are absolutely contradicting yourself, Fang stop doing this! Posting scans not telling them its only the images behind them is really bad thing! The same stars appeared behind saga in sanctuary and the images of stars were even smaller than saints! Dont assume he is breaking stars at the moment.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2012)

>Episode G
>not canon
>Supervised and co-written between Okada and Kuramada

Nope.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Fang said:


> >Episode G
> >not canon
> >Supervised and co-written between Okada and Kuramada
> 
> Nope.



So you are claiming i know nothing abt SS, and am contradicting then u claim Episode G and say hypermyth is not canon! Dude Enough is enough. This is what i mean when i say they are spreading wrong info abt SS...

Plus see the scan gutts posted, Milo vs saga

Would u say Saga did actually throw several stars and planets at Milo 

If you really knew abt SS you would try to answer surtur's argument using Tranquil's argument not postung scans of images behind saga or kanon and claim they are actually destroying stars. I still believe Saga does have a force and i will use that argument not argument like that. Plus the sun is at least million times biggee than Aiolia or Hyperion!


----------



## Gutts X3 (Apr 10, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> So you are claiming i know nothing abt SS, and am contradicting then u claim Episode G and say hypermyth is not canon! Dude Enough is enough. This is what i mean when i say they are spreading wrong info abt SS...



Hypermyth not canon that contradicts all Saint Seiya.



> Plus see the scan gutts posted, Milo vs saga
> 
> Would u say Saga did actually throw several stars and planets at Milo



The solar system is also observed when Athena attack to Hades.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 10, 2012)

How much of a challenge will Odin be to Seiya and God Saint Ikki.


----------

